# Goon 22



## SpiralSequence (18/12/16)

Hi guys looking for 22mm Goon. Vape Cartel just went out of stock


----------



## M5000 (18/12/16)

I looked all over for the same thing and couldn't find any in 22. VC had the black but I wanted stainless. I did see Lung Candy get new stock of the 24 few days ago so maybe they getting some. Other than that clones everywhere that I looked so i ordered from international vendor.


----------



## SpiralSequence (18/12/16)

M5000 said:


> I looked all over for the same thing and couldn't find any in 22. VC had the black but I wanted stainless. I did see Lung Candy get new stock of the 24 few days ago so maybe they getting some. Other than that clones everywhere that I looked so i ordered from international vendor.


Yeah VC was still in stock yesterday but nothing anymore. Will be ordering a black 24 from @Sirvape.


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Is there any informed view on the flavour difference betwen the 22mm and 24mm Goon?


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

I know most of the vendors are winding down for the December break

But just paging @Maxxis, @KieranD , @Sir Vape and @Throat Punch here so when they see this they can respond.

This is in "Who has stock" so vendors can comment and offer product freely


----------



## Maxxis (18/12/16)

Only 24mm in stock on my side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Is there any informed view on the flavour difference betwen the 22mm and 24mm Goon?



Thanks @Maxxis

From your experience, is there any flavour difference between the 22 and the 24?


----------



## SpiralSequence (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Maxxis
> 
> From your experience, is there any flavour difference between the 22 and the 24?


From the reviews I watched the 22 edges the 24 on flavour. But only by a small margin. 24 allows for more creative builds. I do love me some alien claptons so I am not too bummed on not getting the 22. 

Although 22 would have been first prize.


----------



## Maxxis (18/12/16)

I personally prefer the 24 for overall versatility. Flavor is still amazing on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Maxxis said:


> I personally prefer the 24 for overall versatility. Flavor is still amazing on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Maxxis

Hows the airflow between the two?


----------



## Maxxis (18/12/16)

Slightly more restricted on the 22 due to the smaller overall size. But very good on both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch (18/12/16)

@SpiralSequence are you still looking for a black 22mm Goon? I can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (18/12/16)

Throat Punch said:


> @SpiralSequence are you still looking for a black 22mm Goon? I can help you out.


Naa its ok. I went with the 24. Thanks though appreciate it @Throat Punch


----------



## Tai (12/1/17)

Love my Goon 22. Have not owned a 24 but have tried a few, for me its the 22 all day long. Would love to get another one. I see there is also a bf pin kit available overseas


----------

